
Visual Studio 2019 RC - htfy96
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/visualstudio/releases/2019/release-notes
======
htfy96
For me, the most significant change is:

> For C++ applications running on Windows, PDB now load in a separate 64-bit
> process. This change addresses a range of crashes caused by the debugger
> running out of memory when debugging applications that contain a large
> number of modules and PDBs.

Now we can use local symbol files to debug our program without bothering with
symbol servers.

